# Ibanez RGA7



## ryugkun (Jan 22, 2011)

Specs:
Bound mahogany body 
Wizard II 5 piece maple neck
Bound rosewood fingerboard 
Gibraltar bridge
1 Volume
Mid EQ cut
3 way selector 
25 1/2'' scale
Standard Ibanez Tuners
24 frets
Nickel finish hardware 
4 bolt neck
And to top it all off two of the _*worst*_ sounding, *god awful* pickups I've ever heard in a guitar. 

Pros

First lets start off with the plus side of this guitar, If your familiar with the RG7321, this is about the same weight, and same feel to it, well the newer models with the new Ibanez/Gibraltar bridges on it. Almost everything about the neck is the same. The body is a carved top with white binding and a glossy black finish, it doesn't look like a typical Ibanez which is what made me get it. The action is good, not too high and not obnoxiously low and minimal fret buzz. Also the guitar is not neck heavy at all, sits completely fine at any level Ive tried it at.

The bridge defiantly makes a difference in how this guitar plays, Ive tried RG7321's before Ibanez started to use this updated bridge and then after it was added, it's not so much a sound difference but a different feel, I could see why some wouldn't like it but I personally love it.

And for stock tuners they hold heavy gauge strings a whole step down nicely, don't even go out after just bending like a moron for about 20 minutes.

Cons

The pickups in this guitar are a piece of shit!  The day I got this just happened to be band practice so I figured I'd bring it to show it off keep in mind I only set the guitar up and never heard it in an amp before. I also knew people hated the pickups in this guitar from reading online but I never knew the extent.  They are so bass heavy, mid lacking, muddy and utterly disgusting sounding. The other guitarist in the bad said this "It sound like if someone got a cable a shoved it up their ass and farted thats what would come out of the amp".  Sadly that can't be anymore true. I can't bare to hear it so until I get my blackouts this is not being played through an amp.

The avtive EQ mid cut switch (or from what I've heard called "the Mud Switch") cuts your mids, I can see how this might be good for solos and final mixes but through these pickups it's pointless. The only good use I can see for it is if you roll off the volume to get a clean sound that it you engage it you could probably clean it up a little more, other than that it seams like a waste of space.

Now I said earlier I love the bridge on this, but I can see why others might not like it. If you look at pictures of this guitar online up close you'll see that the edge of it almost looks pointy, and it is. So I can see if the point would rub against your picking hand how it would hurt like hell, but for me its no issue.

The paint is typical Ibanez shit quality paint, theres a few spots on the binding that you can see mistakes like at the sharp points like it wasn't taped off right. 

Final Thoughts 

I personally love the guitar, I bought it going in knowing I'd have to change the pickups so I've made that commitment. There's plenty of room for improvement (the ass sounding pickups) but thats nothing some creative thinking and some electronics cant fix. I'd recommend this guitar for someone who wants the RG7321 but with a different look and active pickups (obviously replaced with something like EMG707's of SD Blackouts). 

I just got the guitar recently so I can't comment on reliability, But I have a 95' Iceman and that has held up extremely well so I'm looking forward to having this baby. more so when the pickups are changed. Overall good guitar for the money, defiantly worth it if you have the patience for new pickups.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 7, 2011)

Great review! I'm considering purchasing one (obviously replacing the pickups) to become my new studio guitar. Thank you for clearing up some question I had dude!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 11, 2011)

i was considering grabbing one of these as my backup live guitar, and now that i know about the pickups, at least i won't be unpleasantly surprised and will know they need to be replaced


----------



## MistaSnowman (Nov 4, 2011)

First off, nice review!!! 

I have had this guitar since April 2011 and since then I replaced the pickups with SD Blackouts, the mid-switch with a standard tone knob, and replaced the D' Addario's with the Elixirs. All I can say is that this guitar plays like a champ! To me, the RGA7 is lighter than the RG7321 and the bridge is very nice on my right hand! I recommend this guitar but definitely CHANGE THE PICKUPS!!!


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 6, 2011)

for sure that gtar weighs like nothing haha


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Nov 12, 2011)

I posted a video literally yesterday with an RGA7. I actually swapped out the pickups for stock Ibanez passives (from an RG7321) and it sounds not-so-ungodly-horrible

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/177273-zoom-gn1-effects-ibby-rga7-video.html


----------



## DaemonRage (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently bought the RGA7 too and totally agree with the pickups. Worst p/u's ever! I hate them  Muddy as hell! Definitely looking at installing Blackouts in mine! Otherwise the guitar absolutely rocks!


----------



## FatKol (Jul 27, 2012)

I have it too. Amazing guitar, except for the stock pickups. After a week I put DiMarzio D-Activator 7's in it... Now I LOVE it!


----------



## metalsteve82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your review was spot on ...,Ive owned this guitar for a few months after trading a schecter omen 8 for it,yeah I said it an omen 8 don't ask how I lucked into that lol & I think its one the more comfortable & fastest 7 string guitars to play. The p/u situation is agreeable with everyone else's but luckily for me I play in the style of Mastodon so the mud is alright for now until I get something different,probably make the mid scoop a killswitch or a tone still undecided.
It's an awesome guitar to have.


----------



## metalsteve82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ive owned this guitar for a few months after trading a schecter omen 8 for it,yeah I said it an omen 8 don't ask how I lucked into that lol & I think its one the more comfortable & fastest 7 string guitars to play. The p/u situation is agreeable with everyone else's but luckily for me I play in the style of Mastodon so the mud is alright for now until I get something different,probably make the mid scoop a killswitch or a tone still undecided.
It's an awesome guitar to have.


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Mar 22, 2013)

I've owned one and I agree with you. The worst pickups i've ever found so far. I changed them for a set of Duncan EMTY and also swaped the EQ Knob for a tone Knob. After that, no complains, thats a good guitar.


----------



## Raphomet_ (Feb 27, 2019)

What do you guys would say in comparacion to the jackson DKAF7 MS? I know that going with jackson, i'll have to change the pickups probably. But i have my doubts if the RGA7 is a relevant option for the modern vibe that the guitar universe is going, i guess the EMG 707 (which is installed) on her could be a good deal, but what about intonation stuff? Does the multi scale neck does a big difference?


----------

